# Bach animation series



## Peter Fielding (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello all!

First of all, many thanks for having me on this forum.

I'm currently working on an animation series about the life of J.S. Bach (somewhat romanticised in order to make it more enjoyable to watch) and I sincerely hope that you like it. All comments, either good or bad, are highly appreciated.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCozGbsirQBUZ1j_u4iTdI-A?

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A swell job!! I love the meticulousness and consistency. I think Bach can be romanticized and dramatized like this and still work beautifully.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2020)

Excellent animation, bravo !!


----------



## Peter Fielding (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you so much, Ethereality and TalkingHead for your comments... They mean a lot to me! 

Cheers,

Peter


----------

